# How often should a dog toilet?



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I take Bella out twice a day to wee and poo, once after breakfast and again after dinner. Is this enough?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I think all dogs are different.
How old is bella?
As iv young dogs in the house,they tend to get let out very often.My 4yr old lab goes out with the youngsters,but doesnt go to the toilet every time,she probably goes about 4 times during the day.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I know many people who do what you do and their dogs are fine.

My Bella goes out 4 times a day to toilet, but I think she would fine with only 3.


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

I take mine out usually twice before i go out in the morning, lunchtime, then at least 2 or 3 times in the afternoons/evening. That doesnt include walks- they get 2-3 walks a day (2 in the week 3 on weekends)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

My dog tends to need the toilet quite a lot- i would estimate that she needs to go twice in the morning (upon waking and after feeding) and then 3-5 times throughout the day. I say "Outside?" to her and if she runs to the door, she needs to go.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

hiccup said:


> My dog tends to need the toilet quite a lot- i would estimate that she needs to go twice in the morning (upon waking and after feeding) and then 3-5 times throughout the day. I say "Outside?" to her and if she runs to the door, she needs to go.


when i am home my dogs go out lots for wees and sometimes just to play.they poo at least 3 or 4 times each a day. my friends 2 dogs only go out a couple of times and poo maybe twice. same breeds but different habbits


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you mean your dog is let out to toilet in the garden twice per day on top of their walks?

Or just taken out to walk and toilet twice per day once in the morning and one after dinner?

I think if the later I would consider leaving them in the garden as well for toilet etc

When I am home the back door is usually left ajar so he can go back and forth and he pleases to wee.

Uusally he is taken out around 3-4 times a day for walks and he wees a lot and poos about 2-3 times.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

A lot depends on what you are feeding your dog.... for instance, a dog on raw food will poo two very small firm poos a day, but if they are eating something like canned food plus mixer, they may do three or more large soft dumps instead.
As to wees, I think a dog should be let out for a wee whenever you can or whenever you think of it - they may not have a wee but like the chance to have a sniff about. And if you have trained a word for it, you can often encourage them to empty their bladder anyway which has a lot of other benefits especially when you may be travelling or staying in unfamiliar places.

Male and female are also different - I swear male dogs are totally hollow... they seem to be able to hold a tankfull for hours!!!!


----------

